# Dressage gone Western!



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like fun!
But she looks so uncomfortable in that western saddle! =)


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats awesome to see her/the horse out trying something new. Way to go!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol, that's awesome! Needs some work on those sliding stops ;-)


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Hehe, I know, I was laughing so hard watching her ride Western, she rode in that saddle TWICE before the show. She did some trail riding as a kid, but doesn't ride Western. They also didn't practice virtually at all. She cleaned up the English classes, haha.

She was going to do gaming as well with him, but he was SO good after all his classes and it was so hot she scratched. I was mad, I wanted to see him pole bend!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

That horse was saying "Plant my hind foot and do WHAT?? On those spins.

That horse was a good sport. I often find reining horses make the transition to dressage easier than a dressage horse to reining.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Well at least she tried something new. It is always fun to try different things.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That horse is  a dreamboat! Drool!


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Its looks like they had fun! Its great to just have fun and step outside your comfort zone.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Dom is just one giant sweetheart, he takes everything in stride. For a $3 entry fee, why not? And she won back $7!

The guy who won is an excellent reining trainer, it's kind of funny that he beats all the competition on a green as grass 3 year old who's still prone to blow ups when he gets stressed. The second place horse is one he also trained, with an amateur owner rider. Super stand up guy though, he was giving us tips on spins and rollbacks before the class. 

I doubt Kali will be taking up reining as a second hobby. :lol:


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

For a a third ride and a $4 payout, I'd say it was a really good day! =) 
I probably look just as uncomfortable in an English saddle, being as I've sat in one ONCE!


----------



## CruceyMoose (Dec 30, 2010)

I bet if she got that sliding stop down they woud've won! Awesome video! =D


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

haha spins and sliding stops need a wee bit of work. lol she looks kinda awkword riding western. But very good for it being her 3rd ride!! and i cant say i transition to english to much better then she transferd to western haha! i'm a work in progress english rider lol. Good on them for trying something new! they did very well!!!! if they ever run barrels, post the video


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

One big thing that is easy to fix is the hesitations. Keep in mind that the hesitation is a maneuver with in the pattern just like the spins and sliding stops and rollbacks. You have to ride them too.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, I didn't do them either. The pattern said to hesitate at the end, but we were scrambling just to memorize it before our class. That's harder then memorizing a jumping course, I swear! We also had NO warmup area which really sucked, trying to ride it a bit on the grass with kids on ponies flying by bareback. :roll:

Hehe, I'm pretty sure she's hung up her roweled spurs anyway. :lol: I'll have to get a video of her musical freestyle at the October fun show. They definitely work better in Dressage!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Speak of the devil, she just posted the vid she's using to choreograph her musical freestyle! This is an edited version, and she's obviously not using this song (she's doing a Rihanna collaboration, hehehehehe, gonna be awesome!)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That was pretty darned good! Of course, I was too busy DROOLING over the magnificent Trakehner to notice how well they did. lol I can just imagine the looks they received when it came out that he was a Trakehner. 

Spectator: "Wow, that's a gorgeous horse...but he doesn't look QH. What is he?"
You: "He's a Trakehner."
Spectator: "No, I asked what kind of horse that is."
You: "He's a Trakehner."
Spectator: "What is that? Some sort of European sports car?"
You: "Well, you could kind of say that..."

Sorry...the silly dialogues that play in my head sometimes.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Wowza! That was great! She did really well for not practicing...

I think I'm gonna steal this horse...like today!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Aw that was cute! good for her for trying something new!


----------

